# NFSD permissions



## balanga (Jun 19, 2019)

If connecting to a FreeBSD NFS share from Ubuntu how should I specify my /etc/exports for a particular folder?

I've tried various combinations of '-mapall=' and '-maproot=' but keep geting 'permission denied'...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2019)

_When_ are you getting a permission denied? During the mount or when you're accessing files within the mounted NFS share?


----------



## balanga (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm trying to save data on the NFS share. Mounting is OK.

I can run `su` and then I have write access, but I can't run an app using 'su'.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2019)

balanga said:


> I'm trying to save data on the NFS share. Mounting is OK.
> 
> I can run  su and then I have write access, but I can't run an app using 'su'.


Then it's a "simple" filesystem permission issue. Are the user accounts the same on both the server and client? Username, uid, gid, etc?


----------

